# Udder comparison pics



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just to satisfy my curiosity here.....I am posting pics of a dam and a sires dams udders.....do ya think the doelings would be improved over the dam?

Dams udder 







sires dams udder


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

um not following?

which is the doe you are asking about improvement


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

To clarify, Binky is on the left, to me she could use a better medial, her capacity is great though.
The doe on the right is Bonnie Blues sires dam, she has a good medial to me......do you think that doelings, like Bonnie Blue would have an improved medial over Binky( dam).

Would the combo of these two udders be an improvement?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

in the medial department.. i say yes

but the sire's dam's attachments are poorer than binkys


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So the medial would be improved upon? I hope so, Binky does fantastic with out put....as far as attachments, I understand that they aren't by any means "perfect" but her udder is nice and close with smooth blending in the fore......and BTW...The doe on the right is a very recent pic it was taken the day before she delivered quads 3 weeks ago at 9 years old, so maybe her age has something to do with the appearance of lax attachments.


I have milked my mini's for years and even though my originals attachments were lousy, and being low slung girls to begin with, Binky's is the first udder I've had the plerasure of milking that was high enough to keep her teats out of the pail, so Binky is a definate improvement over my previous girls.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I like Binky's Udder, it's nice!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input Jenna :hug:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

your welcome!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

its really hard to say. The doe does have a nice medial, But her udder is not full either, Thats the real test. Her rear attachment is really stretched out. Do you know how old she is in the picture? Obviously she was heavily pregnant. 
Remember that genetics dont always mesh well. I have a friend that used this really nice buck. His kids that she got ended up toeing out really really bad their pasturns are falling in. Neither the buck or these animals dam apear to have this problem. I have three does out of three different dams all from the same buck and none of my animals have this problem.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beth, the doe on the right is 9 years old. She kidded quads the day AFTER this pic was taken.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I really like Binky's udder.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I have to definitely agree with Beth on the genetics mashing together thing.  I was watching a big-time herd this year, Just keeping an eye on their website, seeing their FF's. A lot of them out of a particular buck (one with incredible udder attachment and milking lines) freshened with what I consider pretty bad udders. Poor fore and rear attachments and small badly placed teats. I was shocked they were selling buck kids out of those does. So, sometimes those genetics just don't combine as well as we'd like. But we can hope for the best! 

I do like Binky's udder and the sire's dam does have a nice medial.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lets hope she gets Binkey's udder with a little more medial -- but even that isnt so aweful on Binkey either


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey.....I honestly think Binky's udder is nice...maybe it's just not showing the "hands on" in the pic but it is really "up there" and I do think that Bonnie is going to have an awesome little udder, compact but capacious....Binky's giving me a cup shy of 2 full quarts daily and she's 14 weeks fresh. :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im not saying either one of them has a bad udder. They both have really pretty nice udders. What i am saying is you can breed a 92 EEEE doe to a 92 EEE buck and get a not so great result.
Sometimes genetics just dont mesh well. Just because they both have great things about them doesnt mean youre going to get a great kid. But you wont know until you try. Genetics are a crapshoot, no matter how good the parents are. Everytime you breed its an expirement.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Genetics are a puzzle aren't they? Almost like when you breed 2 black goats and get a solid white one??? The same with udders, right?
I do totally understand that one Beth. Hopefully though, my choice of a buck doesn't make a worse version :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

liz said:


> Genetics are a puzzle aren't they? Almost like when you breed 2 black goats and get a solid white one??? The same with udders, right?


I know Liz, Someone I knew bred a solid black ND buck to a solid red ND doe and got blonde kids!! :greengrin: They are a puzzle!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I must say that I think Binky's udder is an improvement over her dams, but I'm new to the udder thing. I will be breeding Bonnie









to my Rosasharn buck








,

who has thrown nice looking babies thus far...of course all I have had this year are boys, but they have been pretty! He has got the genetics behind him...hopefully we can get a good result with the kids.

I bred him to a chamoisee doe and got white babies, and bred him to a white doe and got a black baby...believe me, we have living proof that genetics is a crap shoot!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

4Hmama....OOOOOOOOO He is NICE! :thumbup: 

The udder that is not Binky's is actually Bonnies, sires dam, I am hoping that Bonnie has the medial that Binky lacks in....and Bonnie just may give you moonspotted or even gold/white kiddo's! Her sire is colored like your buck....I am so excited for you!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

liz said:


> The doe on the right is a very recent pic it was taken the day before she delivered quads 3 weeks ago at 9 years old, so maybe her age has something to do with the appearance of lax attachments.


the attachements shouldn't sag with age.. i've seen 9 and 10 year old does with the tightest attached udders.. but if the lines cross well the kids should be fine


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to know, then I can expect Binky to continue to keep her teats out of my pail while I milk. :greengrin:


----------

